# Sermon - Ten Sheckels & a Shirt by Paris Reidhead



## scottmaciver (Apr 8, 2011)

A friend of mine recommended this sermon on Judges 17 by Paris Reidhead on Sermon Audio, which I listened to last night:
SermonAudio.com - Ten Shekels and a Shirt 

Have many of you listened to it? If so, what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## torstar (Apr 8, 2011)

Great Arminian sermon. I listen to it a few times a year.

Sometimes I need to get that kick to my posterior to self-examine my striving for practical sanctification and holiness. Alas, never enough, even by my standards...


----------

